# Steam Homepage läd langsam/ gar nicht



## Zsinj (31. Dezember 2012)

*Steam Homepage läd langsam/ gar nicht*

Hallo, seit gestern läd die Steam Seite sehr langsam bzw. gar nicht. Auf jeden Fall ist sie so nicht benutzbar. 

Das Problem tritt an mehreren Rechnern und mehreren Browsern (Firefox, Opera, IE) auf. Selbst der Steam Client kann die Seite nicht darstellen. 

So sieht das dann aus: 
(hinten Firefox, vorne der Steam Client)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt zufällig jemand das Problem?


----------



## Monsjo (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Homepage läd langsam/ gar nicht*

Ich würd vermuten das die Server durch den Sale überlastet ist sonst hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Homepage läd langsam/ gar nicht*

Bei mir geht es jetzt und auch vor hin. 
Und das Steam durch die SaLES (jetzt) zu viel Last hat kann man ausschliesen


----------



## Shona (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Homepage läd langsam/ gar nicht*

Falls das problem immer noch ist, dann schaut dort

Steam Store doesn't load up anymore - Steam Users' Forums
Steam Community Not Working - FIOS - Page 2 - Steam Users' Forums
Steam shop ladet nicht mehr - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Zsinj (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Homepage läd langsam/ gar nicht*

Danke für die Info.


----------

